# Best child's helmet??



## Tinkerbee (22 Apr 2012)

My youngest son is 21 months old and pretty keen on commandeering his brother and sister's trikes and bikes. I need to get him a helmet (haven't measured his head yet - will do when he wakes up... ) but I do need a good one as he is a terrible daredevil and I constantly watch him with my heart in my mouth... 

It's really just for use on trikes and bikes - I don't have him on the back of my bike or in a trailer. However he has NO fear (other than mine) so I want smth really good to protect him *when* he comes off.

Any recommendations gratefully received.

*just measured and his head is 50cm circumference...*


----------



## Red Light (22 Apr 2012)

Helmets are all much the same in protective ability irrespective of price so make etc really doesn't matter but fit does. So go to your local bike shop and get one that fits properly, not by measuring their head and mail order. Also be aware that they are only recommended for use when on the bike or trike - a number of children, mostly very young ones aged 2-3yrs, have been killed by strangulation when their cycle helmets have got caught in other play equipment, trees, bunk beds, windows, clotheslines etc and as a result the US Consumer Product Safety Commission recommends against wearing them in playgrounds.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2012)

Thudguard!!!!

More seriously, there is a lot of good info  here about children, helmets and although US based it is relevant to the UK


----------



## growingvegetables (22 Apr 2012)

Jacqueline Martin said:


> My youngest son is 21 months old ... I need to get him a helmet ... he is a terrible daredevil and I constantly watch him with my heart in my mouth


Oh god - yup, I know where you're coming from.

Somehow (NOTHING whatsoever to do with me or his mum), the son I'm thinking of has reached his 21st birthday. Reckons Knows his scars are a "babe-magnet".

And he still manages to make my heart stop


----------



## Tinkerbee (22 Apr 2012)

Thanks everyone - I will get him fitted for one at a bike shop 'cos in my ignorance I was intending on just ordering one online.


----------



## Canrider (20 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1817877, member: 45"]Your choice is whether to get a thin-shelled polystyrene helmet, like adult cycling helmets, or a skate-type helmet which has a much thicker shell. Different levels of protection. The skater helmets are a little heavier but tend to be smaller, and we found them the best option for our children. If you can get to a Decathlon then have a look there as they have some good options.[/quote]
Thanks for that MrP, I'll check those out when Miss Canrider needs an upgrade.


> Oh, and get one with the ratchet-type tightener.


+1, but mind you don't get their hair caught in the ratchet!!


----------



## Canrider (20 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1857033, member: 45"]Ever pinched their chin doing up the chin clip? I have. [/quote]
No, for I have teh mad skillz (or, I spend most of my time ripping hair out with the ratchet).


----------



## Dan B (20 May 2012)

growingvegetables said:


> Knows his scars are a "babe-magnet".


This misconception though common is based on a misreading of the _actual_ message, which is that "chicks dig cars"


----------



## Red Light (20 May 2012)

Dan B said:


> This misconception though common is based on a misreading of the _actual_ message, which is that "chicks dig cars"


----------



## Butterfly (25 May 2012)

Take him with you when you buy one and let him choose. There are some cool ones with lights on. If he hates it and spends all his time trying to take it off and undoing the straps (or trying to slide them up over his nose), it won't protect properly. The best helmet in the world won't protect the child who has undone it.


----------

